# Shame your goat!  Share your goat-shaming pics :)



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2015)

After last night, I thought it probably isn't just me.  Have you busted your goats being ridiculous? 

Here is one of our doe's, stuck in a tree and inside a fence meant to keep her away from said tree.  Getting her out was a royal pain.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## luvmypets (Mar 1, 2015)

Priceless!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2015)

That is hilarious!    I wish I could have moved fast enough to get a pic last week when one of my girls was totally freaking out and running around with a bucket hanging from her neck.  That's what she gets for sticking her head somewhere it didn't belong, lol!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 1, 2015)

What a fun thread!  Have to share this pic of our doe, Nibley, who decided to squeeze into the barrel we created for our LGD Clyde to sleep/hide out the first few weeks he was in with the goats as a puppy.  To this day, I am not sure how she got in, as the hole appeared too small for any of the goats to get into - and none of the others even tried.  Because it was a barrel with a sealed lid, I actually had to bust the hole open to get her out.  We decided to ditch the barrel after that little adventure (Clyde was growing out of it pretty fast anyway) 

 ...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't have a picture but my baby goats frequently get high centered in our oak trees. The trees often have forked trunks and the kids will try and squeeze between the trunks and then get stuck with all 4 feet off of the ground and stuck there until I rescue them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2015)

Love the tongue sticking out!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 24, 2016)

I just found this thread and it is hilarious! 

There is a video of this adventure on my husbands phone somewhere hahaha! 
But here is our Wether, Ollie.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 25, 2016)

Aelia as a kid. She got stuck in everything...


----------



## TAH (Apr 15, 2016)

Our baby buckling got stuck in the hay feeder.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

This thread is  hilarious  silly goats


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2017)

This is what happens when a goat goes into a pen that is not ready for inhabitants.  I'm getting ready for kidding and went to clean a pen that has recently been used for a dozen other things - like storing Chaffhaye and a scoop!  Guess it was good to the last drop!  Her name is PITA... and she lives up to it!  LOL!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

